# Manassas Reptile Show



## Rhyno47 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## TortieLuver (May 1, 2010)

How big is the Leopard tortoise?


----------



## Rhyno47 (May 1, 2010)

About 9 inches.


----------



## brookeekoorb (May 3, 2010)

Very pretty Leopard  I was going to go myself but I decided I would try to do the one in Maryland this weekend, looking for a 2nd leopard, last month I had no luck.. but try try again right?


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2010)

wow 15 for ball pythons, sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## reptylefreek (May 3, 2010)

a green anaconda that big for that price is amazing... are reptiles on the east coast cheaper then the west? lol


----------



## Rhyno47 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah I bought one of the $15 ball pythons.


----------



## dmward1978 (May 4, 2010)

Dang i didn't know the Show had already gone


----------



## dmmj (May 4, 2010)

By any chance do you recall the prices on the mata mata's?


----------



## Rhyno47 (May 4, 2010)

$225.00


----------

